# Chinese new year and sifu Betos passing



## Sean Kovarovic (Jan 27, 2020)

As El Paso celebrates Chinese New Year, local temple mourns loss of leader - KVIA


----------



## Sean Kovarovic (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Buka (Jan 28, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------

